# Dyed NIP Hollow Form



## Tim Carter (Oct 15, 2012)

This is a norfolk island pine hollow form about 8" tall and 6" wide. It's beed dyed with blue, yellow, red and green dyes from woodcraft and finished with wipe on poly. It looks like irridescent glass.


----------



## BarbS (Oct 15, 2012)

Tim Carter said:


> This is a norfolk island pine hollow form about 8" tall and 6" wide. It's beed dyed with blue, yellow, red and green dyes from woodcraft and finished with wipe on poly. It looks like irridescent glass.



Wow that's a beauty, and Tough to photograph. Your stark white foreground is reflecting half way up the finish. Do you have a blue/green fabric you could cover the table top with? That finish is so perfect, we can see outside your living room window! The dyes are wonderful. Excellent turning!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2012)

That's cool! Great form! I don't recall ever seeing dyed NIP before... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tim Carter (Oct 15, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Tim Carter said:
> 
> 
> > This is a norfolk island pine hollow form about 8" tall and 6" wide. It's beed dyed with blue, yellow, red and green dyes from woodcraft and finished with wipe on poly. It looks like irridescent glass.
> ...



You're so right, the pic has a lot of reflection. Here's another shot that's a little better. Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow!
Nice form, and finnish technique! +10
Tom


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 15, 2012)

Great piece ! The dye on NIP is new to me too - and I like it. 
Scott


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 15, 2012)

Very cool looking. The second pic made it a lot easier to see the color the dies added!


----------

